# Updated .22lr Pistol Poll



## Dynamik1

.22lr pistols can be great for cross-training with your favorite pistol, fun for plinking and introducing to new shooters. With this Philosophy of Use, which one do you like best?


----------



## beretta9mm

Just picked up my sig mosquito, hope to take it to the range on sunday.


----------



## goNYG

CZ-75 Kadet


----------



## genesis

Dynamik1 said:


> .22lr pistols can be great for cross-training with your favorite pistol, fun for plinking and introducing to new shooters. With this Philosophy of Use, which one do you like best?


3 weeks ago we bought my girlfriend a Ruger LCR in 38 special. I reload for both of us so our shooting costs are minimal. I also have a shooting range on my property and recycle all of my lead from my sand pit. We practice together a lot. 2 Days ago we bought my girlfriend a Ruger LCR in 22 caliber. It's the perfect companion to the 38 as it's the exact same gun, and dirt cheap to shoot. She was shooting the 38 really well, but shoots the 22 even better. Now the 22 gets used 75% of the time, and she's getting even better with the 38. If one doesn't reload, getting both of these guns is really the way to go. Here's a video explaining why.

Don <><


----------



## warbird1

The Sig Mosquito works great for cross training if you own a Sig. It's patterned after the P226. I have a P6 and the Mosquito. Work great together.


----------



## Philco

I don't think the .22 has to be exactly like your other guns to benefit you in your training. Many of the skills you can hone while shooting a .22 are transferable to any and all your other handguns IMO. I've got a Browning Challenger II that's been an excellent gun to practice my shooting skills with without breaking the bank.


----------



## medic637

I have a conversion kit for my glock 17 that makes it a 22LR,I think itis great,Just my opinion,But than again I own a number of taurus hand guns.there was a time I would not thing of b uying one,but now I like them,I have had 0 problems so far,They are not the best made guns out there,but I have seen worse.I like the price.I have a 1400.00 Kimber and have had nothing but problems with it,I love it and it is a beautiful gun but I just got a bad one.I still think they are a great c/c gun.


----------



## SteveC

Philco said:


> I don't think the .22 has to be exactly like your other guns to benefit you in your training. Many of the skills you can hone while shooting a .22 are transferable to any and all your other handguns IMO. I've got a Browning Challenger II that's been an excellent gun to practice my shooting skills with without breaking the bank.


I agree. I use a Ruger MkIII and S&W22A. As for plinking, longer barrel gives more accuracy.


----------



## ponzer04

Walther SP22 M3 is my choice.


----------



## chessail77

With a conversion kit you can train with the same weapon you use for HD and SD.....JJ


----------



## trevorlay

chessail77 said:


> With a conversion kit you can train with the same weapon you use for HD and SD.....JJ


Ya I wish they made a conversion kit for the M&P 9mm..

I know they have a .22 but its mechanics are all different on the inside.


----------



## Backlighting

My Tactical Solutions 22 lr conversion for my Glock 22 suits the bill just fine. Nicely made. Feeding is no problem w/ CCI mini mags


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Why not get a pair that matches?,,,*

There are a ton of guns out there that are made in centerfire *and* rimfire.

Here is a list of guns that I compiled a while back,,,
I'm sure there are others I've missed.

******************************************************

Astra: Constable in .380 ACP & Constable in .22 LR.

Beretta: Cheetah (84, 85, 86 series) in .380 & Cheetah 87 in .22LR. (I own the 85/87 pair).

Beretta: Model 70 in .32 & Model 71 in .22 LR.

Beretta: Bobcat in .25 ACP/.32 ACP & Bobcat in .22 LR.

Bersa: Thunder .380 & Thunder .22 LR. (I own this pair).

Bersa: Firestorm .380 & Firestorm .22 LR.

Charter Arms: Undercover in .38 Special & Pathfinder in .22 LR (A lady friend owns/loves them both).

Colt: S.A.A. & Colt S.A.A. .22 (same full size frame 1st. gen.)

Colt: S.A.A. & Colt Peacemaker .22

Colt: New Frontier & Colt New Frontier .22

Colt: Bisley & Colt Bisley .22 (Never a factory offering..but popular conversion in 20's thru 50's)

Colt: Trooper Mk III in .357 Mag & Trooper Mk III in .22LR. (I own this pair).

Colt: Diamondback in .38 Special & Diamondback in .22 LR.

Colt: Officers Model Match in .38 Special & Officers Model Match in .22 LR.

Colt: 1911 in .45ACP & 1911 Ace in .22 LR.

Colt-ish:
• Chiappa = made by Chiappa
• Puma = made by Chiappa
• Bersa American Classic 22 = made by Chiappa
• GSG = made by GSG
• Sig = made by GSG
• Colt = made by Walther/Umarex
• Browning = made by Browning (not full size)

CZ: CZ-75B in 9mm & CZ-75B Kadet in .22LR. (I own this pair and the Kadet rocks!).

Daewoo: Model DH380 in .380acp and the Model DP52 in .22 LR.

EAA: Witness Combo 9mm/.22 LR. Sold with both a 9mm and a .22 LR upper.

EAA: Witness Combo .45/.22 LR. Sold with both a .45 and a .22 LR upper.

Erma: Erma ESP 85A in .32 S&W & Erma ESP 85A in .22 LR.

Hammerli: Hammerli 280 in .32 S&W Long WC & Hammerli 280 in .22 LR (Funky looking target pistol).

Hammerli: Hammerli P240 in .38 WC/.32 & Hammerli P240 in .22 LR.

Heckler & Koch: HK4 in .380/.32/.25 & HK4 in .22LR (First pistol produced by H&K).

Korth: Sport or Combat in .357 Magnum & Sport or Combat in .22 LR.

Manhurin: Manhurin MR 73 in .357/.38/9mm/.332 S&W Long & Manhurin MR 73 in .22LR (standard issue with France's elite police and military Special Weapons and Tactics teams).

Ruger: Single-Six in .32 H&R Magnum & Single-Six in .22 LR.

Ruger: SP-101 in .38/.357 & SP-101 in .22LR,,,
This is the old style with full lug barrels and non-adjustable sights

Ruger: SP-101 in .38/.357 & SP-101 in .22LR,,,
This is the new style with fiber optic front and adjustable rear sight.
The one difference between the two is the half lug barrel on the .22 version.

Ruger: LCR-38/357 & LCR-22

Sig: SIG P220 in .45 & P220 Classic 22 in .22 LR.

Sig: SIG P226 in .357 Sig /.40S&W & P226 Classic 22 in .22LR.

Sig: SIG P229 in 9mm/.357 Sig/.40 S&W & P229 Classic 22 in .22 LR.

There is an interesting thing about these .22 Sigs,,,
Sig sells the SIG SAUER X-CHANGE Kit™ conversion kit for all three of the Classic 22's,,,
That kit converts the .22 pistol *up* to shoot the appropriate centerfire cartridges.

Star: Model H or HN in 380ACP & Model HF or HK in 22LR.

S&W: Model 36 in .38 Special & Model 34 in .22LR. (I own this pair).

S&W: Model 16-4 in .32 H&R Magnum & Model 617 in .22 LR.
(The 16-4 is the only version that has a full-lug barrel to exactly match the 617.)

S&W: Model 15 in .38 Special & Model 18 in .22LR. (I own this pair).

S&W: Model 14 in .38 Special & Model 17 in .22LR.

S&W: Model 10 in .38 Special & Model 45 in .22LR. (very rare and I want one)

S&W: Model 60 in .38 Special and Model 63 in .22 LR.

S&W: Model 442 in .38 Special & Model 43 C in .22 LR.

S&W: Model 681 in .357 Mag & Model 617 in .22 LR.

S&W: M&P (9mm, .357 Auto, .40, & .45) / M&P .22.

Taurus: Model 25--- in .25 ACP & PT22 in 22 LR.

Taurus: PLY in .25 ACP & PLY in .22 LR. (I own this pair).

Walther: P1 in 9mm/.30 Luger & P1 in .22 LR.

Walther: Walther PP in .380 & Walther PP in .22LR (.22 LR version is no longer made).

Walther: Walther GSP in .32 S&W Long WC & Walther GSP in .22LR.

Walther: Walther TPH in .25 ACP & Walther TPH in .22 LR.

Walther: Walther PPK in .380 & Walther PPK in .22 LR.

Walther: Walther PPK/L in .380 & Walther PPK/L in .22 LR.

Walther: Walther PPK/S in .380 & Walther PPK/S in .22 LR.

Conversion kits,,,

Beretta: Beretta 92 in 9mm & Beretta 92 Series .22 LR Practice Kit.

1911: Advantage Arms (advantagearms.com).

1911: Marvel Conversion Kit (Marvel Precision 1911 .22 rimfire Conversions).

1911: Kimber .22 conversion kit. Kimber America > Homepage

Glock: Advantage Arms (advantagearms.com).

Tactical Solutions .22 conversion kit for the Glock 17/22

Ciener: 22 Conversion Kits for 1911, Beretta/Taurus, Browning Hi-Power, and Glock. Jonathan Arthur Ciener, Inc. Gun Conversions

Twisted Industries: 22lr conversion for the Kel Tec 9mm PF9 and P11.


----------



## RugerP95

I would go with the M&P 22.


----------



## MoMan

I have the S&W 22A as my target pistol. 
I also have the Bersa pair: Thunder 380 & Thunder 22
Haven't had a problem with any of them.
I also have a Taurus Model 9422 revolver, fun little gun to carry when walking through our woods.


----------



## Jrags

I have the Ruger MKII and III and love them. Have never failed me and are very accurate.


----------



## Younguy

Just picked up my Ruger SR22 tonight. Range this weekend. Guessing CCI mini mags but what about that "canned heat" stuff I've seen? Is that even come in .22? Will the Winchester 333 36g HP at 1280 fps work? It's all new to me. 

I know, I'm moving from 9mm @ .28 a round to a 22 @ .05 a round and I'm still looking to save money. Still waiting for my Shield to show up. Saving for that.


----------



## berettatoter

I had to go with the Ruger Mk III. The pistol is built to last a lifetime, and I have over 5,000 rounds through my Mk II and it is still running as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## Bisley

I use the CZ-75 Kadet conversion for teaching new shooters. It's accurate and easy to operate, and when they have it down pat, it takes a few seconds to turn it into 9mm. The transition has always been smooth.

If they are good enough to try a shorter model, the Walther P-22 is great, but very few new shooters can hit anything with it, without a lot of practice.


----------



## cwl1862

Although I voted for the Ruger Mk III pistol I prefer the Mk II's and they are what I own (3 to be exact) I also own the Walther P22 and it is a good pistol for what it is. Also not on the list is the Bersa Thunder 22 which happens to be another great little pistol although often over looked or looked down on because it's a Bersa, they are often seen as cheap because they're inexpensive, for what ever reason folks seem to think less of them and they're missing out on an accurate, reliable, and fun to shoot little gun.


----------



## plinker56

The Ruger MKIII, very reliable and accurate. Shot thousands of rounds through mine and not one single jam. Love it.


----------



## Easy_CZ

I voted for the Buckmark. I'm also a fan of the S&W Model 617, S&W K-22, Ruger SP 101-22, the Ruger LCR 22, Colt Woodsman, Hi Standard and the Beretta Model 87.


----------



## Younguy

Got some range time with my new SR22. I like it a bunch. Feels good sighting in, fits my grip and it is pretty easy to clean. Wanted to post my targets but can't figure out how to paste a photo here. Wonder if this will come through.

10 rounds at 5 yards. 10th magazine through so I am getting a little accustomed to it. Got a ways to go.

Not to shabby for first day out. Put 350 rounds through it. Found Federal 'champion' 40g round 1240fps to be smokey and I had 3 FTF (fail to feed, right?) in 50 rounds. Remington Golden Bullet 36g BPHP 1280fps was a bit smokey too but fed with no problems. Cost $10 to shoot. I like the 9mm more but this is $80 cheaper.


----------



## bcd02

sr22.
Very fun to shoot. 
The interchangable grips allow you to better fit it to your hand. Even with my big paws with the larger grip it feels pretty good.
very easy to work and clean.
very reliable.
Much better ammo tolerances than pretty much any other tactical style 22 semi pistol out there.
Tactical styles being ones like the mosquito, p22, ect. The MkIIs and IIIs and buckmarks ,while great pistols, the action and whole feel of the grip and pistol does not compare very well to a modern tactical pistol where as these ones do.


----------



## genesis

aarondhgraham said:


> There are a ton of guns out there that are made in centerfire *and* rimfire.
> 
> Here is a list of guns that I compiled a while back,,,
> I'm sure there are others I've missed.
> 
> ******************************************************
> 
> Astra: Constable in .380 ACP & Constable in .22 LR.
> 
> Beretta: Cheetah (84, 85, 86 series) in .380 & Cheetah 87 in .22LR. (I own the 85/87 pair).
> 
> Beretta: Model 70 in .32 & Model 71 in .22 LR.
> 
> Beretta: Bobcat in .25 ACP/.32 ACP & Bobcat in .22 LR.
> 
> Bersa: Thunder .380 & Thunder .22 LR. (I own this pair).
> 
> Bersa: Firestorm .380 & Firestorm .22 LR.
> 
> Charter Arms: Undercover in .38 Special & Pathfinder in .22 LR (A lady friend owns/loves them both).
> 
> Colt: S.A.A. & Colt S.A.A. .22 (same full size frame 1st. gen.)
> 
> Colt: S.A.A. & Colt Peacemaker .22
> 
> Colt: New Frontier & Colt New Frontier .22
> 
> Colt: Bisley & Colt Bisley .22 (Never a factory offering..but popular conversion in 20's thru 50's)
> 
> Colt: Trooper Mk III in .357 Mag & Trooper Mk III in .22LR. (I own this pair).
> 
> Colt: Diamondback in .38 Special & Diamondback in .22 LR.
> 
> Colt: Officers Model Match in .38 Special & Officers Model Match in .22 LR.
> 
> Colt: 1911 in .45ACP & 1911 Ace in .22 LR.
> 
> Colt-ish:
> • Chiappa = made by Chiappa
> • Puma = made by Chiappa
> • Bersa American Classic 22 = made by Chiappa
> • GSG = made by GSG
> • Sig = made by GSG
> • Colt = made by Walther/Umarex
> • Browning = made by Browning (not full size)
> 
> CZ: CZ-75B in 9mm & CZ-75B Kadet in .22LR. (I own this pair and the Kadet rocks!).
> 
> Daewoo: Model DH380 in .380acp and the Model DP52 in .22 LR.
> 
> EAA: Witness Combo 9mm/.22 LR. Sold with both a 9mm and a .22 LR upper.
> 
> EAA: Witness Combo .45/.22 LR. Sold with both a .45 and a .22 LR upper.
> 
> Erma: Erma ESP 85A in .32 S&W & Erma ESP 85A in .22 LR.
> 
> Hammerli: Hammerli 280 in .32 S&W Long WC & Hammerli 280 in .22 LR (Funky looking target pistol).
> 
> Hammerli: Hammerli P240 in .38 WC/.32 & Hammerli P240 in .22 LR.
> 
> Heckler & Koch: HK4 in .380/.32/.25 & HK4 in .22LR (First pistol produced by H&K).
> 
> Korth: Sport or Combat in .357 Magnum & Sport or Combat in .22 LR.
> 
> Manhurin: Manhurin MR 73 in .357/.38/9mm/.332 S&W Long & Manhurin MR 73 in .22LR (standard issue with France's elite police and military Special Weapons and Tactics teams).
> 
> Ruger: Single-Six in .32 H&R Magnum & Single-Six in .22 LR.
> 
> Ruger: SP-101 in .38/.357 & SP-101 in .22LR,,,
> This is the old style with full lug barrels and non-adjustable sights
> 
> Ruger: SP-101 in .38/.357 & SP-101 in .22LR,,,
> This is the new style with fiber optic front and adjustable rear sight.
> The one difference between the two is the half lug barrel on the .22 version.
> 
> Ruger: LCR-38/357 & LCR-22
> 
> Sig: SIG P220 in .45 & P220 Classic 22 in .22 LR.
> 
> Sig: SIG P226 in .357 Sig /.40S&W & P226 Classic 22 in .22LR.
> 
> Sig: SIG P229 in 9mm/.357 Sig/.40 S&W & P229 Classic 22 in .22 LR.
> 
> There is an interesting thing about these .22 Sigs,,,
> Sig sells the SIG SAUER X-CHANGE Kit™ conversion kit for all three of the Classic 22's,,,
> That kit converts the .22 pistol *up* to shoot the appropriate centerfire cartridges.
> 
> Star: Model H or HN in 380ACP & Model HF or HK in 22LR.
> 
> S&W: Model 36 in .38 Special & Model 34 in .22LR. (I own this pair).
> 
> S&W: Model 16-4 in .32 H&R Magnum & Model 617 in .22 LR.
> (The 16-4 is the only version that has a full-lug barrel to exactly match the 617.)
> 
> S&W: Model 15 in .38 Special & Model 18 in .22LR. (I own this pair).
> 
> S&W: Model 14 in .38 Special & Model 17 in .22LR.
> 
> S&W: Model 10 in .38 Special & Model 45 in .22LR. (very rare and I want one)
> 
> S&W: Model 60 in .38 Special and Model 63 in .22 LR.
> 
> S&W: Model 442 in .38 Special & Model 43 C in .22 LR.
> 
> S&W: Model 681 in .357 Mag & Model 617 in .22 LR.
> 
> S&W: M&P (9mm, .357 Auto, .40, & .45) / M&P .22.
> 
> Taurus: Model 25--- in .25 ACP & PT22 in 22 LR.
> 
> Taurus: PLY in .25 ACP & PLY in .22 LR. (I own this pair).
> 
> Walther: P1 in 9mm/.30 Luger & P1 in .22 LR.
> 
> Walther: Walther PP in .380 & Walther PP in .22LR (.22 LR version is no longer made).
> 
> Walther: Walther GSP in .32 S&W Long WC & Walther GSP in .22LR.
> 
> Walther: Walther TPH in .25 ACP & Walther TPH in .22 LR.
> 
> Walther: Walther PPK in .380 & Walther PPK in .22 LR.
> 
> Walther: Walther PPK/L in .380 & Walther PPK/L in .22 LR.
> 
> Walther: Walther PPK/S in .380 & Walther PPK/S in .22 LR.
> 
> Conversion kits,,,
> 
> Beretta: Beretta 92 in 9mm & Beretta 92 Series .22 LR Practice Kit.
> 
> 1911: Advantage Arms (advantagearms.com).
> 
> 1911: Marvel Conversion Kit (Marvel Precision 1911 .22 rimfire Conversions).
> 
> 1911: Kimber .22 conversion kit. Kimber America > Homepage
> 
> Glock: Advantage Arms (advantagearms.com).
> 
> Tactical Solutions .22 conversion kit for the Glock 17/22
> 
> Ciener: 22 Conversion Kits for 1911, Beretta/Taurus, Browning Hi-Power, and Glock. Jonathan Arthur Ciener, Inc. Gun Conversions
> 
> Twisted Industries: 22lr conversion for the Kel Tec 9mm PF9 and P11.


Wow aarondhgraham! Thanks for that might fine list. It's very good info. Must have taken you a lot of time to compile it. I sure appreciate it and your efforts.

Don <><


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

I'd just as soon have my Beretta 21A Bobcat as any of them.


----------



## alan1028

I have an EAA Witness (Tangfolio in Italy) 9mm with a 22lr conversion kit. My senior citizen wife warms up on the 22lr and then switches to the 9mm. On our most recent outing just yesterday she placed 2 groups of 10 rounds each in an eight inch group rapid fire at 7 yards with the 9mm. I really believe the training with the 22 paid off. I pity the BG who enters our house. He will be thoroughly ventilated.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Hello Genesis (Don),,,*

You are welcome for the list,,,
I can't take complete credit for it though.

I started the list a year ago over at thefiringline.com,,,
Then the other forum members kept sending me more pairs to add to the list.

It was/is quite an interesting project.

It is a personal passion of mine though,,,
I love collecting matching pairs in rimfire and centerfire.

I currently own:

Taurus 25-PLY and Taurus 22-PLY
CZ75B in 9mm & CZ-75B Kadet in .22 LR
Bersa Thunder 380 & Bersa Thunder 22 LR
S&W Model 15 in .38 Special & S&W Model 18 in .22 LR
S&W Model 36 in .38 Special & S&W Model 34 in .22 LR
Colt Trooper Mk-III in .357 and Colt Trooper Mk-III in .22 LR
Beretta Cheetah Model 85 in .380 & Beretta Cheetah Model 87 in .22 LR

To fill out my personal collection goals I still need:

S&W Model 14 in .38 Special & S&W Model 17 in .22 LR
Colt Officers Model Match in .38 Special & Colt Officers Model Match in .22 LR
S&W Model 10 in .38 Special & S&W Model 45 in .22 LR (Probably won't ever see a Model 45 I can afford).

Anyways I'm glad you enjoyed the list,,,
Perhaps you'll collect a pair or two.

Aarond

.


----------



## group17

Have a firestorm22 (Bersa) that is a cheaper practice vs of the Bersa 380. Great sized 22.


----------



## dondavis3

Because you said "cross training" I voted SIG Mosquito

It's not at all my best .22.

:smt1099


----------



## FloridaGuy

I shoot the M&P 22 alot at the range. It is very cheap to shoot and very close to my other semi auto's. My other semi auto's are the M&P 9FS, M&P 9c, M&P 40.


----------



## mustang652

group17 said:


> Have a firestorm22 (Bersa) that is a cheaper practice vs of the Bersa 380. Great sized 22.


Same here, especially since I started carrying the BT 9UC instead of the BT 380s. One of the guys I shoot with has about got me talked into a Ruger 10/22 rifle.


----------



## Sgt45

I have the Wilson conversion kit and use it a lot on my 1911 and Kimber Pro Carry II HD


----------



## swany66675

Ruger mark iii 22/45 lite fun to shoot and enough after market parts it can be whatever you want.


----------



## Dynamik1

UPDATE: I ended up doing two things - I picked up the Smith & Wesson M&P .22 - I find it's action to be similar enough to pistols from S&W, Glock and Springfield to be a legitimate "first-time handgun experience". I also picked up an AK-47 .22lr clone that works just like my real-life AK.


----------



## TomC

I confess I am a big fan of .22 handguns and use of .22s as surrogates for major centerfire guns. I have a couple of Ruger MK II & MK IIIs, a 22/45 and .22 conversions for the CZ-75, SIG 226, 229 and 1911. I think the best bang for the buck is the Ruger 22/45. The most accurate is my Marvel No. 1 kit for the 1911. All are fun and very useful for training.

For those who like revolvers, both single action and double action, Ruger and S&W make .22s that make great for centerfire revos. I love practicing double action trigger work with my .22s. Minimal recoil and minimal cost for very good training.


----------



## Charon

High Standard Supermatic Citation - most accurate of my many.


----------



## celt

I had a heritage rr. Sold it. Felt to cheap to me. And 22lr doesn't float my boat i guess.


----------



## grey-wolf

I love my Buckmark hunter. Its paired up with a Matchdot Ultradot. Great tree rat getter and plinker.


----------



## mrlizzzard

Having owned a Colt Woodsman years ago.I had learned how to appreciate a .22.Just getting back into shooting and have bought 2 .22's. I now own a Beretta Neos 6"and a S&W M&P22.

They are both easy to clean and as accurate as I am plus I have less than $600 in both


----------



## BigCityChief

I love both the Ruger SR22P and the S&W M&P 22. I especially appreciate being able to buy 1600 rds of CCI mini-mag in a dry storage ammo box at WalMart for $98.00 - a very economical way to get in some quality range time.


----------



## mrlizzzard

I have the Beretta Neos 6" SS and it is a great gun.Both accurate and easy to clean and not fussy.

I also own the S&W S&P22 and it and my little dog and lovely bride are the top joys of my life.I was going w/SR22 but the feel was cramped in my hands.Easy strip,very accurate for 4.5" barrel and it is going to get me to swap my SR9 for an M&P9 Pro.

Then no more trading ever,honest dear.

mrlizzzard


----------



## BigCityChief

No more trading? Ever? Suuuuuurrrre!


----------



## warrior2910

I love my SR22! I bought it because I love my SR40C but I'm too cheap to shoot it as much as I want. So far every time I go out I shoot about 200 rds of .22 and a box of .40.


----------



## BigCityChief

Makes sense to me.


----------



## BroomVikin

Any idea what the closest .22LR version of the FNH FNX?


----------



## JerseyJubal

I've used the High Standard and Star .22 caliber target pistols owned by family and friends, both have been accurate, reliable, well-made, and available at reasonable prices when found in the used market.


----------



## BigCityChief

I just picked up a new Ruger MK III 4 for my son - he absolutely loves it.


----------



## Huckleberry44

Well, since it _technically_ wasn't an option, I submit the Ruger MKII. Voted other, although I guess I could've voted Ruger MKIII. Love those little Rugers.


----------



## plp

While I really like the Buckmark and MKIII, they are more target guns than training guns. I voted for the SR-22, as we now also have the P-89 and P-90. All controls are the same with all three, all are SA/DA, all have decockers and most importantly to me, all are easy to clean.


----------



## dogshawred

I really like my Ruger SR22, I have used nothing but CCI Mini Mags since I bought it. Have never had a problem with a malfunction.
I have found a company that sells threaded barrels for the SR22 and it has created no problems for the function of the weapon.
Will be looking to purchase a sound suppressor later this year and will update at that time. :smt1099


----------



## jd_mitchell




----------



## Planoracer

I am old school so I use a High Standard HD Military and a Ruger Mk2.


----------



## Tennjed

I get 22s for plinking

S&W 617
S&W 422
Ruger MKIII
Ruger LCR
NAA mini
H&R 949
Beretta Bobcat
Norinco TT Olympia


----------



## topgun47

I'll stick with my Ruger Mark II. Three, 10 round mags at 25 yards, and all but a couple of holes touch each other, and I know that's me, not the gun.


----------



## ccrighter

topgun47 said:


> I'll stick with my Ruger Mark II. Three, 10 round mags at 25 yards, and all but a couple of holes touch each other, and I know that's me, not the gun.


I agree. Had a used one for awhile. Now own a Ruger 22/45 Lite. Slightly shorter barrel, but VERY accurate. Can't beat them for target shooting


----------



## KampfJaeger

I love .22s. I have way too many of them. They're generally the least expensive, so I end up buying lots of them simply because I don't have an example of that model. I'm shocked that Colt was not an option. Really? Smith & Wesson may have invented the .22 from the CB cap (which came from the BB Cap), but Colt perfected it. Here are two of my favorite .22 Colt APs:
1950 Colt Match Target


1933 First Series Woodsman


My Browning Medalist is a close third (no pic on the iPad).


----------



## topgun47

KampfJaeger said:


> I love .22s. I have way too many of them. They're generally the least expensive, so I end up buying lots of them simply because I don't have an example of that model. I'm shocked that Colt was not an option. Really? Smith & Wesson may have invented the .22 from the CB cap (which came from the BB Cap), but Colt perfected it. Here are two of my favorite .22 Colt APs:
> 1950 Colt Match Target
> 
> 
> 1933 First Series Woodsman
> 
> 
> My Browning Medalist is a close third (no pic on the iPad).


Wow, that Colt looks cool! How do you load it? does it have a magazine?

That Woodsman looks neat too. It looks a lot like my Mark II, except for the slide and mine has a tapered barrel.

Do they shoot as good as they look?


----------



## KampfJaeger

Yes, both Browning designs, and have 10rnd magazines. They are both extremely accurate and suitable for bulls eye shooting matches, but the weight and balance of the Match Target makes it a much more accurate pistol in my hands. Think of a Medalist with the middle weight attached. Both have killed enough rabbits to feed an army.

I regularly shoot at gongs 75 and 100 yds out and ring them on all ten shots. There is no telling how many rounds have been through them, but they were probably bought new by my grandfather or great grandfather and the bores and rifling are still bright and sharp. I keep the immaculately clean. Very fine examples run way over a grand. These are shooter grade, and are very well used.


----------



## topgun47

KampfJaeger said:


> Yes, both Browning designs, and have 10rnd magazines. They are both extremely accurate and suitable for bulls eye shooting matches, but the weight and balance of the Match Target makes it a much more accurate pistol in my hands. Think of a Medalist with the middle weight attached. Both have killed enough rabbits to feed an army.
> 
> I regularly shoot at gongs 75 and 100 yds out and ring them on all ten shots. There is no telling how many rounds have been through them, but they were probably bought new by my grandfather or great grandfather and the bores and rifling are still bright and sharp. I keep the immaculately clean. Very fine examples run way over a grand. These are shooter grade, and are very well used.


Wow, you really know how to make a guy jealous. I'm sure you'll keep taking care of them. Keep them in your family, and pass them on to someone that will appreciate them as much as you (and I) do.

Stay safe


----------



## topgun47

I've got just one more question. Under the barrel on the target model, under the indent, does that house springs or mechanisms, or is it just to add weight?


----------



## Scorpion8

I maked Browning Buckmark, because it's the one I have multiple copies of. But I own so many .22's (ya can never have too many) and they are all fun to shoot.


----------



## spooler41

I bought a Sig Mosquito last May,after looking at one that a friend has. It felt just in right in my hand, which is unusual ,because I've got big hands.
The Mosquito was perfect. I broke it in with CCI mini mags ,about 700 rnds. I've had no FTF,FTE or any jamming problems at all, but I've not tried
any standard vol. ammo in it yet.
I am very happy with this one, had to say that just in case no one noticed.

...........................Jack


----------



## boatdoc173

HI

I am rally new to shooting

I really like the 9mm semis BUT all the "experts" I read and talk to say you NEED a 22 lr to practice with. Is this really true? Fo r me, If I can find reliable 9mm luger fmj ammo cheap enough(less than 30 cents a round) and .22lr rimfired is at least 17 cents a round-- I think I may by pass the .22lr and just shoot 9mm fmj

what do you folks think? is this feasible or is 9mm ammo just too expensive to use a lot of in practice shooting?

at this juncture , I can only rent a handgun at my range(as I await the permitting process) , SO NOW is the time to decide on this issue before actually buying handguns and ammo.

thanks


----------



## TomC

boatdoc173 said:


> HI
> 
> I am rally new to shooting
> 
> I really like the 9mm semis BUT all the "experts" I read and talk to say you NEED a 22 lr to practice with. Is this really true? Fo r me, If I can find reliable 9mm luger fmj ammo cheap enough(less than 30 cents a round) and .22lr rimfired is at least 17 cents a round-- I think I may by pass the .22lr and just shoot 9mm fmj
> 
> what do you folks think? is this feasible or is 9mm ammo just too expensive to use a lot of in practice shooting?
> 
> at this juncture , I can only rent a handgun at my range(as I await the permitting process) , SO NOW is the time to decide on this issue before actually buying handguns and ammo.
> 
> thanks


Need? Probably not, but they can be very useful. I have more than a few handguns and I like to have matched pairs: a centerfire gun with a very similar .22. They are often called surrogate guns. I do most of my practice with the .22 and then practice with the centerfire gun. If you like revos, the .22s are great for practicing the double action trigger stroke. If you prefer autos, the .22 is a nice quiet, low recoil, inexpensive way to practice. I have found the people I have taught to shoot often have problems with the recoil of most centerfire guns and they make more progress more quickly with a good .22.


----------



## dakota1911

One could also get a conversion unit for a 1911.


----------



## psuminer

One of my daily carries is the Walther PPQ M2 in 9mm. As such, I picked up a Walther PPQ M2 in 22LR and will have a suppressor put on it later this year. Great guns!


----------



## jimjc

I've been shooting 22's for a very long time. I've had many 22's but my S&W41 is the 22 I like the most but finding 22 SV's to shoot in it are getting tougher to find. I have a SS 22/45 that's good to shoot so I'm going to make some mods with Volquartsen parts to make it as accurate as it can be.


----------



## Donn

I've had a 22 conversion unit for my 1911 many years. Great, inexpensive training tool.


----------



## Babbalou1956

I really like my Ruger 22/45 but had the SW22 Victory been available 3 years ago I would have bought that instead.


----------



## Cannon

I like the SR22 while its not an exact copy size wise of the guns I CC its close enough for me. This gun has rarely ever had a cycling issue no matter what ammo I've feed it. And its a heck of a lot cheaper to practice with than my 9mm's.


----------



## Indigowolf

First choice would be the Ruger 22/45 LITE second choice is a S&W 2214 or 422. For beginners learning the ropes a Ruger Single Six is hard to beat though.


----------



## Uncle_Louie

I voted other. To me the best 22lr is a S&W 41 hands down.


----------



## Wolfstein

It is really hard to choose. I voted my Browning 1911-22, but I also like my Ruger Mark III, my Sig Mosquito (although it is not as reliable as the others),. I also love my Beretta model 74. It shoots great. However I bought it new in 1974 and it is in mint condition. I prefer to keep it as collectible.


----------



## Davidshine

CZ-75 Kadet


----------

